# System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?



## Düsi 800 (30. Oktober 2007)

*System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Mein Problem
Ich besitze im Moment ein System mit Pentium D 820 und DDR2 533 RAM. Ich will es aufrüsten, weiss aber nicht ob ich RAM mit 667 Mhz verwenden soll oder eher ein Core 2 Duo mit 1066 Mhz FSB. vom Mainboard her würde beides unterstützt aber ich weiss nicht was mehr Leistung bringt,
Was würdet ihr vorschlagen und zu welchen Komponenten würdet ihr greifen???:sm_B-):


----------



## sYntaX (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Ich würde die CPU wählen. Eine neue CPU bringt immer mehr Leistung


----------



## Düsi 800 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

An sowas dachte ich auch eher. Aber welcher???


----------



## xrayde (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Was hast Du momentan denn für ein Sys., zähl's doch mal auf, ev. kann man davon einiges weiter verwenden ?


----------



## Düsi 800 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Gut ich zähl mal auf.
Mainboard: Asus P5 LD2
CPU: Pentium D 820@2.8Ghz
RAM: 2x 1Gb OEM@533 Mhz
GraKa: Asus GT 7600:o

Was wilst du sonst noch wissen?


----------



## sYntaX (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Nuja alle Core 2 Duos von E4300 bis E6700 mit einem Standard-FSB von max. 1066 MHz + Extreme X6800. Kommt halt auf dein Budget an


----------



## xrayde (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*



Düsi 800 schrieb:


> Gut ich zähl mal auf.
> Mainboard: Asus P5 LD2
> CPU: Pentium D 820@2.8Ghz
> RAM: 2x 1Gb OEM@533 Mhz
> ...


Sehr schön, dann kannst Du Dein Mobo wohl behalten(obwohl es davon x Varianten gibt):

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=185&model=1022&modelmenu=1

Der RAM reicht derzeit noch aus.

Graka ist etwas lahm, wenn Du jedoch kein Zocker bist, ist es egal - obwohl sich dann die Frage nach dem CPU-Ugrade und dem warum auftut.

Als CPU halt das was Dein Geldbeutel her gibt:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=cpup7&asuch=Core+2+Duo


----------



## Lockdown (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Anbei sei erwähnt dass es sich NICHT lohnt was schnelleres als einen E6600 zu kaufen ohne bei der Grafikkarte nachzubessern.
Eine interessante Combo wäre ein E2160 + 8800 GT(S) ?

Käme zusammen so auf 160

Nur mal n Vorschlag


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*



Lockdown schrieb:


> Eine interessante Combo wäre ein E2160 + 8800 GT(S) ?
> 
> Käme zusammen so auf 160
> 
> Nur mal n Vorschlag


 
Zeig mir die Seite auf der ich beides für 160 bekomme


----------



## danone (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

oohhh jjaaaaa, da würde ich auch sofort was kaufen wolln *freu*


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*



sli schrieb:


> Ich würde die CPU wählen. Eine neue CPU bringt immer mehr Leistung


Da sollten wir doch erstmal nach dem Board fragen und die C2D Unterstützung eben jenes...
Schaut nämlich nicht danach aus, als obs das täte.


Lockdown schrieb:


> Eine interessante Combo wäre ein E2160 + 8800 GT(S) ?
> 
> Käme zusammen so auf 160


1. da er ein neues Board braucht, kann er auch 'nen AMD nehmen, der ist sogar noch besser.
2. du meinst wohl eher 360, oder?!


----------



## EGThunder (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Weiter oben wurde doch geklärt das er das Board behalten kann, aber nur für die 266er CPU's. Da würde ich mir mal den E4500 genauer anschauen, der ist in Sachen P/L ziemlich gut.

EG


----------



## Düsi 800 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Besten Dank für alle eure Tipps!:sm_B-]: werde alles mal in Ruhe anschauen und überdenken. Wenn ich wieder Fragen habe, melde ich mich!


----------



## danone (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

dürfte ich eine bescheidene frage zum schluß rein werfen?
würde es sich lohnen den Pentium D 820 für ca. 55Euro bei ebay zu verkaufen und sich dafür einen neuen 2140~2160  zu holen??? 
wäre die Perfomance die gleiche oder gar etwas höher??


----------



## EGThunder (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: System mit Pentium D aufrüsten?*

Die Performence und der Stromverbrauch wären beide besser. Würde sich also definitiv lohnen.

EG


----------

